# Scale Custom: 1/87 HO Size RS2



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Custom Audis are cool. So are custom scale Audis. Check out this 1/87 scale RS2 we found on Ebay recently. No company ever made an RS2 in this scale, but the seller apparently has. Unfortunatley, he wasn't selling the RS2, but a Porsche and an 80 Avant, along with advice as to how to make one. 
See the listing (now over). If you want to make your own, you'll have to pick up a Porsche and an 80 Avant of your own to build it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...US:12


----------

